# 1969 taillight panel?



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

So as I am replacing the quaterpanel of my GTO, I find out the extent to which the left side, rear, of the cars damage. 

The taillight panel is horridly disfigured, and from about half way through the cutout where the taillights go, there is vertualy no metal, just some crummy tack-welds from the previous "bodyworker" that leave me hanging off of a cliff trying to get my quarter on. 

Fixing the panel currently on it is impossible without spending a rediculous amount of time and effort. I have been searching for a replacment panel, simply because working with a replacment will be easier that replacing the half-metal half bondo, (and partialy missing) pannel I currently am forced to live with.

I have found many replacment panels of the taillight area for 66-68, but not the 69. The 68 and 69 are different, actualy to my suprise, and I am therefor out of luck thus far.



Does anyone know of a company that makes the taillight panel for the 69 GTO? Any help is MUCH appreciated, as the work to my car really cannot get to far until that panel is replaced.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Seems strange that with the popularity of the 69's, there isn't a tail panel reproduced ...:confused
You may need to look for an NOS from BenDover or contact salvage yards in the dry southwest that advertise used takeouts. I don't have any of their site right in front of me but I'll post later, if no one else has them. There is also a guy local to me that may have, or know of a panel. His website is Minnesota Muscle - Home. name of John.

Try this GM Sports place. They didn't have any parts I needed for my 67 but they were polite and helpful to talk to.


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Seems strange that with the popularity of the 69's, there isn't a tail panel reproduced ...:confused
> You may need to look for an NOS from BenDover or contact salvage yards in the dry southwest that advertise used takeouts. I don't have any of their site right in front of me but I'll post later, if no one else has them. There is also a guy local to me that may have, or know of a panel. His website is Minnesota Muscle - Home. name of John.
> 
> Try this GM Sports place. They didn't have any parts I needed for my 67 but they were polite and helpful to talk to.



Ty much for those links, GM Sports may have just the part I need, just need to talk to them to see if they still have it, and what there price is.


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, GM Sports has sold the part I was looking at, so I am still on the lookout.

If anyone knows of a particular place, I am all ears.


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

So it looks like I get to renew this thread a little. I am still in search for a panel, I have looks at more places than I care to keep track of. I am searching ebay and craigslist daily, with minimal luck.

Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you call John at MN Muscle ??


----------



## borrone821 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you ever end up getting your tail panel? I'm restoring a 69 'vert and am in a similar boat... I really do not want to reuse this thing... complete swiss cheese... If anyone knows of anywhere that has a 69 tail panel, please let me know

thanks
Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

borrone821 said:


> Did you ever end up getting your tail panel? I'm restoring a 69 'vert and am in a similar boat... I really do not want to reuse this thing... complete swiss cheese... If anyone knows of anywhere that has a 69 tail panel, please let me know
> 
> thanks
> Jim


I'm not knowledgeable enough to know if the Tempest/LeMans was the same that year, but here is a dry Tempest cutoff for ya. They have a LeMans too if you need it.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is that located Mitch?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Where is that located Mitch?


Home DVAP


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, any other Desert salvage yards you could reccommend?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There's darn few that have cars the vintage we are looking for and most of them are very picked over. I haven't had much luck finding body panels for mine unless I want to pay 4 times more than the repro's cost. Course if the part you need isn't repro'd, you probably have to bend over....:willy:
I have no idea what DVAP gets either, since they didn't have what I was looking for.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

They had a 69 tempest convertible body. I inquired about a rear clip. Probably be cheaper to buy the whole thing.


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Need an update on the 1969 GTO tail panel search? I am in need of one.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Salvage Yard Cars / IMG_4724 
I found this one, what you are looking for?


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you I sent the gentleman an email and we will see if he still has it.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad I could help man.


----------



## 2nd week Judge (5 mo ago)

TehGTOfan89 said:


> So as I am replacing the quaterpanel of my GTO, I find out the extent to which the left side, rear, of the cars damage.
> 
> The taillight panel is horridly disfigured, and from about half way through the cutout where the taillights go, there is vertualy no metal, just some crummy tack-welds from the previous "bodyworker" that leave me hanging off of a cliff trying to get my quarter on.
> 
> ...


I also needed a new tail panel and there is nobody making them. Why i do not know?? I got SUPER lucky and actually found an NOS one on ebay just when i needed it. I had to pay $1100 for it. Worth every penny. They are pink unicorns! I even contacted Auto Metal Direct to see if they were interested in copying it but they said they were not interested. Dumbasses. Good luck


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Sold 2 nice used ones last summer cut off parts cars 
350. And 450 
Both gents happy to find em also


----------

